# %10 to %7 bf



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm currently 150lbs at 5'7 around %10 i really want to get to around %7 so i'm able to see my full 6pac and have more definition in the v-cut 

How long would it take if i did Insanity Asylum with a good diet?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

If you realy are 10% now you will already be able to see your 6 pack mate, my avi pic was taken at 11% half way through my cut last summer


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is that a US cd collection on the tv, this asylum thing?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> If you realy are 10% now you will already be able to see your 6 pack mate, my avi pic was taken at 11% half way through my cut last summer


yeah i can see my full 6pac now near enough not much definition but it's still there but i want to get really lean i've seen guys at %7 at my body weight and it looks really nice it's just that i have that pocket of fat on the bottom abs


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

You should see your 6 pac ok at 10% or below. Maybe you are a bit higher? I'm 13% bodyfat and can see mine ok-ish but want to get between 9-10% to see properly.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Get on Fitday.com and put your current and target bodyweight in. You will have to work the percentages out yourself to tell you what bodyweight you would be at 7% first.

In addition, you will need to state your desired weight loss per week. i.e. 1 or 2ib.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

bobbydrake said:


> You should see your 6 pac ok at 10% or below. Maybe you are a bit higher? I'm 13% bodyfat and can see mine ok-ish but want to get between 9-10% to see properly.


9.7% with caliper and 10.5 or something with tape


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok, go a happy medium at 10%. Now do the maths to find your bodyweight at 7%.

Work out the maintenance calories for the 7% bodyweight for your age and activity level, then come in at 500cals per day below that. 250 can be from cardio and 250 can be from a cal deficit in your diet.


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Put a picture up much easier to see where your at with bf


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

at 150lbs the last thing you need to be worrying about is bodyfat :/


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

I stopped reading at Insanity


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> at 150lbs the last thing you need to be worrying about is bodyfat :/


Bollox. Not everyone wants to look like a big bodybuilder.

I'm perfectly happy between 12-13st depending on diet ect...


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Everybody holds fat different, you can be 10% bf and not see your abbs if you're holing fat around that area. Just diet down until your happy, unless your wanting to compete.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Bollox. Not everyone wants to look like a big bodybuilder.
> 
> I'm perfectly happy between 12-13st depending on diet ect...


There's a big difference between 12/13 stone and 10. Even at 5'7.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I agree but he might actually want to look like that?

Tbh I never noticed it said 150lbs tbh, im 13st at 5.8 and lean.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I agree but he might actually want to look like that?

Tbh I never noticed it said 150lbs tbh, im at 13st at 5.8 and lean but wouldn't say I was big lol.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

If you're 150lbs and you're 10% bodyfat.

Do you actually work your abs?

I hear so many things on bb forums about "abs are about diet abs are about diet", and people end up actually forgetting to exercise them.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Bollox. Not everyone wants to look like a big bodybuilder.
> 
> I'm perfectly happy between 12-13st depending on diet ect...


then why the fu.ck are you on a muscle biilding forum??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

s3_abv said:


> Yeah I agree but he might actually want to look like that?
> 
> Tbh I never noticed it said 150lbs tbh, im at 13st at 5.8 and lean but wouldn't say I was big lol.


the lad is 10 stone 10lb and already very lean at 10%...i dont get it

going down to 7% will have him at 10, 5 and is is no good for anything IMO - he'll look like a skinny runner so maybe he is on the wrong forum

running at 7 % - no one will gain a pond of muscle due to VERY limited carbs - and its not for a show so what is the point?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Uriel said:


> the lad is 10 stone 10lb and already very lean at 10%...i dont get it
> 
> going down to 7% will have him at 10, 5 and is is no good for anything IMO - he'll look like a skinny runner so maybe he is on the wrong forum
> 
> running at 7 % - no one will gain a pond of muscle due to VERY limited carbs - and its not for a show so what is the point?


poozy


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

WTF is poozy?

Uriel has done the maths here for you mate and thats your reply!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> then why the fu.ck are you on a muscle biilding forum??


Are people not allowed to have any muscle at 12=13st?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> then why the fu.ck are you on a muscle biilding forum??


I'm sorry, didn't realise there was a weight limit to join.

Mabye, just maybe I wasn't 13st before I started training. And in fact I've actually built my body with the help of bodybuilding. Just because i'm happy with my looks, weight and strength for the time being, I shouldn't be on a "muscle building forum"

FLOL!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

PaulB said:


> Are people not allowed to have any muscle at 12=13st?


If your only 13st and happy with your physique you best get the *f*uck off the forum dude!! srsly


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> If your only 13st and happy with your physique you best get the *f*uck off the forum dude!! srsly


I'll get my coat...

If you look at L11s Avi in post 17 you'll see he's in very good condition. I believe he is around 12st there.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Can believe it bud, was in similar condition last year at the same weight. Weight means fcuk all in my eyes, never been caught up in the, need be this weight ect...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

NO PICS NO RESPECT MATE.


----------

